# Generador de onda cuadrada y triangular



## Raziel_22 (Ene 22, 2008)

Me gustaria saber como se puede calcular la señal 2 del segundo operacional es para un ejercicio y no tengo ni idea la verdad. muchas gracias


----------



## mcrven (Ene 22, 2008)

Raziel_22, la señal 2 (Cuadrada) es la resultante cuadrada de la señal 1 (Triangular).
Sólo se calcula una frecuencia, la triangular.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## El nombre (Ene 22, 2008)

Para calcular la busca en el google 

configuracion trigger con aplificador operacional

Un ejemplo http://www.monografias.com/trabajos45/amplificador-operacionales/amplificador-operacionales2.shtml
(Se encuentra de la mitad hacia abajo).

Si condigues no encontrar como se calcula te lo explico.

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Ene 22, 2008)

En el buscador se encuentra algo..

http://www.google.com/custom?domain...NT%3A0000FF%3BGIMP%3A0000FF%3BFORID%3A1&hl=es


----------



## mcrven (Ene 23, 2008)

En la imagen que Raziel_22 publicó se encuentra la fórmula para el cálculo de la señal del generador (1).
Lo único que podría ser diferente en la señal 2, sería el ancho de los pulsos - Ciclo de trabajo.

mcrven


----------



## mmry (Ene 21, 2011)

alguno de ustedes tiene alguna idea de como generar una onda triangular variable hata 1mhz?
saludos!


----------



## PresiON (Abr 10, 2012)

Necesitaría implementar un generador de ondas de este tipo, para cuadradas y triangulares con un comparador y un integrador, pero con una frecuencia variable entre los 10 Hz y los 100 kHz, pero no logro en la simulación la combinación de potenciómetros que me permita este rango. ¿Alguien me sabría ayudar?


----------



## chclau (Abr 10, 2012)

Colgá los archivos de la simulación...


----------



## PresiON (Abr 10, 2012)

El .rar contiene una captura del circuito y el archivo .cir para MicroCap 10.0.7.0


----------

